# Palpating



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

Got a cow due any day now. got her up in the chute last night because she's been showing signs for 2 days now. The cervix isn't even fully open. We were hoping she would calve last night, but this morning she was still fat and sassy. I palpated again and it was the same as last night. 

I really hope she calves today. I'm tired of waiting on her. I hate this cow. She's a nut. 

Off to buy obstetrical gloves at TSC. Last night I ended up with poop all over the shoulder of one of my favorite shirts.


----------



## Megan (Nov 22, 2013)

From reading a lot, I would not be surprised if she births while you are out buying the gloves. Just to be contrary, you understand.


----------



## Brice (Nov 26, 2013)

It's always your favorite shirt that gets treated that way.

I'd not be surprised if that little calf is not here once you get the gloves and come home.


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

Hope it's not a uterine torsion, when you go in to feel the calf, does it feel like you have to kinda zig zag to get in? Or do you feel small folds in the sides? Here's a write up on uterine torsion: http://dr.jesstracy.com/files/cpc.doc
We had our first uterine torsion in ranch history last year, 360 degree torsion resulting in a cesarean.


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

RanchWife said:


> Hope it's not a uterine torsion, when you go in to feel the calf, does it feel like you have to kinda zig zag to get in? Or do you feel small folds in the sides? Here's a write up on uterine torsion: http://dr.jesstracy.com/files/cpc.doc
> We had our first uterine torsion in ranch history last year, 360 degree torsion resulting in a cesarean.


No, I don;t think it's anything like that. I reach in there and feel a perfectly round band of tissue. I can get three of my fingers through it, but can't reach in beyond that. 

As for my shirt, I did break one of the cardinal farming rules....never wear your favorite/nicest/most flattering shoes/shirt/jeans to do anything on the farm, no matter how minor it seems. That's the surest way to get poop on it, rip it on barbed wire or have some other disaster befall it.


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

Does it smell bad? Do you know exactly when her water broke?


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

RanchWife said:


> Does it smell bad? Do you know exactly when her water broke?


I don't think her water broke. No bad smell.


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh, we don't even touch our cows unless the calf is obviously mis presented or until at least 2 hours after her water broke and there is no sign of progress. I'm sure she'll be fine and calve when she's ready.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

We also had a 360 torsion a couple years ago. 4 hour C-Section. 
I also don't check the cows most of the time close to delivery. Especially vaginally. If I check anything I'll check rectally for size of the calf and viability, if I have reason to believe there may be an issue. 
Patience! It's hard but we all have to do it  Some cows the more you check, the longer they wait. They generally just want to be left alone.


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, she had her calf early Saturday morning no problems. HALLELUJAH! PRobably a 90 lb calf, which for our farm is very large. We used a cleanup bull on several of our cows last year. Every calf he sired has been very big. One of them I had to reposition (this was one of my sweet little Jerseys) and get my dh to help pull because he was so big as compared to the size of the cow.

Because of those big late calves, we've been keeping a close eye on our last few calves. This is the last calf of the season. There won't be any more till fall.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats on all playing out well!


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

Yay! Happy endings are so nice. Congrats on end of calving! We're just getting ready to start ours.


----------

